# Yield on cpus?



## graemeingermany (Nov 2, 2007)

I have just started refining , I have bought the shor simplicity electrolysis unit and have 1200 p1 and p2 cpus what sort of yeild should I expect ? I have just about finished crushing them all, and will use a Ar mix.will this cover the 595 usd for the unit .


----------



## badastro (Nov 2, 2007)

If you have about 500 p1 cpus, then you will be able to cover the cost easily. I think you wasted money on the shor system; it wasn't designed for crushed cpus.


----------



## graemeingermany (Nov 2, 2007)

I bought the shor system for the gold I panned in new zealand, now I'm here in europe everybodies buying in NZ nobody wants to pay market prices.


----------



## tutorus (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello Testers,
Could anybody explain briefly what the SHOR system is?


----------



## graemeingermany (Nov 3, 2007)

Does anyone have an idea about how much gold there is in 1200 cpu or should I sell them on ebay...1euro each is the current price about 1,45 usd.. any help is appreciated


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 3, 2007)

The Shor system is an electrolytic device to recovery gold from karat jewelry.

Do a google search fro Shor International and you can read all about it.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 3, 2007)

:shock:


----------

